# Funny Taste in Mouth



## callietallie (Sep 11, 2009)

So, I tried the calcium and it worked quite well for a week or so, then yesterday, D. I've been quite careful with my diet and hadn't eaten anything I hadn't eaten earlier in the week so who knows. Now, I'm in "prep-mode" for a colonoscopy on Monday, so I'll have to put the calcium on hold for a couple days.Anyway, I have noticed a strange taste in my mouth, almost metallic? Also, I seem to be urinating a lot and I'm really thirsty. Are these side effects of the calcium? Thanks so much for your help and your dedication to helping others.


----------



## callietallie (Sep 11, 2009)

hmmmm . . . meant to post this in the calcium thread. I'm not very good at navigating these boards.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Callie I asked Linda to take a peek here so hopefully she will pop in here shortly.All the bestBQ


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

callietallie,Did you have your gall bladder removed. Good luck on the test also. Do not give up too quickly. When you start the calcum and you get relief from the diarrhea it takes a bit of time for the insides to heal from past irritation. These are not usually side effects of the calcium do you have just calcium carbonate with vitamin D or do you have the added minerals. I possibably could be the zinc in the calcium with added minerals but I have not had many complain of this problem. If you had diarrhea bi=eing thursty is common and some meds you take for diarrhea like levsin or the immodium can also affecdt the urinating problem. Linda


----------



## callietallie (Sep 11, 2009)

I am taking the Caltrate 600 with Vitamin D, and yes I have had my gallbladder removed. What is the connection to the gallbladder?I will start back in with the calcium after my test, and see if the taste and excessive urinating continue. Just sort of feels like my electrolytes are out of whack. I hadn't taken any Imodium since I started the calcium, so I don't think it's that. Do you know anything about balancing calcium/potassium/sodium/magnesium? Thanks so much for your help.(And thanks BQ for directing Linda here







)


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Are you having the colon test because of the diarrhea? You may suggest to your doctor that you are suffering from bile salts diarrhea and of course they will be made if you make a diagnosis. My guess they will find some inflammation in the colon and call it IBS. Who knows why we get diarrhea some from the bile salts overload and some from bad food that you can not ever tell you are eating. Bile salts are what is produced in the liver and stored in the gall bladder until it is needed to digest the fats in the food you eat. When the gall bladder is gone then the bile flows freely all the time and it is an acid that irritates the lining of the intestines and causes pain diarrhea and yellowish mucus diarrhea. If you can control the bile by soaking some of it up with the calcium you can control the diarrhea but it is not a cure only a control and you must take it every day to do that. Magnesium will cause you more diarrhea and multi vitamins also will cause stomach upset and diarrhea.Linda


----------



## callietallie (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm having the test because I thought I may have seen some blood in my stool and I have a family history of colon cancer, so my doctor is extra cautious. She also knows that I have anxiety issues and will obsess about it. I had one 5 years ago and it was fine.Thanks for the info on bile salts, funny how they never tell you about these things when recommending the surgery. Although, I still think it was the best decision for me given the severity of the gallstone attacks.Thanks again for everything.


----------

